
Show HN: I create README.md for my machine learning models - pplonski86
https://github.com/mljar/mljar-supervised#the-decision-tree-report
======
pplonski86
The README.md is created for every model created by AutoML package that I'm
working on.

More examples:

[https://github.com/mljar/mljar-
examples/tree/master/Income_c...](https://github.com/mljar/mljar-
examples/tree/master/Income_classification/AutoML_1/5_Default_Xgboost#summary-
of-5_default_xgboost)

[https://github.com/mljar/mljar-
examples/tree/master/House_pr...](https://github.com/mljar/mljar-
examples/tree/master/House_price_regression/AutoML_1/2_DecisionTree#summary-
of-2_decisiontree)

